# How many eggs a day?.....



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Just wondering how many eggs people have per day and how you have them?


----------



## bigfella2901 (Mar 6, 2011)

When I'm on my diet usually have 500g morning and 500g evening (using liquid egg whites) which is roughly 30eggs, the norm for most would roughly be around5+


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

6

3 scrambled at breakfast

3 boiled, snacks when at work


----------



## Hobson81 (Jul 31, 2010)

3 in my morning shake and two in my evening shake.


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

usually 3 either in morning or lunchtime. scrambled mostly but occasionally hard boiled


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

Used to take in about 20 a day but man they make your **** stink at the quantity lol


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

A dozen in various ways .........mostly scrambled in my protein drinks which are mixed with cott cheese or qaurk and protein powder in the blender


----------



## clockwork (Aug 17, 2011)

3 or 4. at the moment im only having them scrambled with 100m of milk and black peper but i use to have the poahed or hard boilled


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Just started having scarmbled Egg for my breakfast as the porrdge was bloating me,

3 eggs whites one full egg micro for a few mnngs and bag, done! i dont like mins sloppy think its vile

does anyone add Semi Skimmed milk and at what mil ?


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Hayesy said:


> Just started haing scarmbled Egg for my breakfast as the porrdge was bloating me,
> 
> 3 eggs whites one full egg micro for a few mnngs and bag, done i dont like mins sloppy think its vile
> 
> does anyone add milk?


Why only 1 yolk? And try it on the hob? Microwaved scrambled egg sounds sh1t! haha


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Just got told to have 3 whites and one with yole is this wrong?

Lol Micro is a little faster me in the morn mate right before i leg it out the door for work


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

5 whole poached when bulking with a tin of beans and 2 rounds of bread and some cheese- delish wish I could have it now...

cutting- 8 whites 3 whole scrambled in microwave and a tablespoon of green pesto. not as nice but not that bad.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Hayesy said:


> Just got told to have 3 whites and one with yole is this wrong?
> 
> Lol Micro is a little faster me in the morn mate right before i leg it out the door for work


Try 3/4 yolks, about 100ml of milk  . It takes no longer then about 4 mins on a hob, and you can know whether its cooked better


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

4-6 scrambled for breakfast depending whether I'm bulking or dieting.


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

3 at the moment boild to snack on during day but im upping this and having more with my evening shake when I get my **** into gear


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

about 2ml a day, inject them intramuscularly


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

4 for me!! hard boiled.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

The most ive managed in one day is 12 easter eggs, and how did i have them? All in one go baby!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Used to eat 30 boiled eggs a day lol


----------

